# 2 new walthers kits for me!



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Tracy said I needed something to do so we hit the LHS and She picked these while I was looking at Trains!  She knows I like Mining and Quarry stuff. I figure these can be for the new layout. 
These are nice Model kits however I gotta say the "Instructions" could be a little more descriptive and maybe a few more pics would help. 
I have built hundreds of model cars and such so I know I will figure it out.
Has anyone here done these kits?
Anything on the internet that might help?

I'm not so good at weathering so I think I will go for a "Freshly constructed" look and finish.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I've built a few of these kits for my HO set - I have the merchants row I & II

Yeah, the instructions are terrible - and the pics could use some work as well.

I didn't weather mine, but I did paint one of the models - came out terrible of course so I didn't bother painting the other.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Your no help! :laugh::laugh: I can't decide weather to paint or not. I have been reading online for the last 2 hours and I haven't begun yet.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL - I would paint - if I could do a better job I would paint the other one I have.

Even though my paint job was crappy, it looks better than the plastic color.

Hope that helps ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just paint it already!
If it dosent look right you can always do it over.

I had this engine house that was a little damaged.
As most sheet metal is silver or gray. I like silver.
Then I washed it in diluted black.
I should have tried to mate the roof a little better.

This is N scale.

This I did this for another site.
I won't mention the name here.


















The drips of paint on the roof were done on purpose, not by me.

I turned it into a detail shop in 2 bays and a CNJRR wash bay in 1.
I went for the old look.

Not bad for an hour of work.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great looking maintenance building  Great job Ed.

Wanna do mine? J/k


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

novice said:


> I've built a few of these kits for my HO set - I have the merchants row I & II
> 
> Yeah, the instructions are terrible - and the pics could use some work as well.
> 
> I didn't weather mine, but I did paint one of the models - came out terrible of course so I didn't bother painting the other.



What color did you paint it, what did you paint? Spray can?
Do you know how to properly spray paint?
Short bursts, swinging motion, proper distance & light coats.

Post a picture. It can't be that bad.

That shed was silver I only added the black wash.
I did it the unconventional way, with diluted Smoke Grime paint for locos.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

> Post a picture. It can't be that bad


Wanna bet LOL

No, I didn't use a sprayer - don't have one. I used brushes and my hand shakes too much to do small detail 

I tried to do multiple colors - windows and sill white, fascia white, I tried to paint the brick work red but that looked like crap LOL.

I posted pics in my thread


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

novice said:


> Wanna bet LOL
> 
> No, I didn't use a sprayer - don't have one. I used brushes and my hand shakes too much to do small detail
> 
> ...



Do you know they sell paint in spray cans now?:laugh:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Do you know they sell paint in spray cans now?:laugh:


LOL - me and a spray can? HA HA HA - it would go everywhere but on the model lol


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Has anyone here done these kits?
> I'm not so good at weathering so I think I will go for a "Freshly constructed" look and finish.


My wife built the New River Mining kit for me, as she's built all of the structures on our layout. We put several different type of coaling kits together to making one giant coaling complex. Her weathering method was basically magic with a couple of spraycans. The emphasis was on the look of a little bit of rust here and there and some coal dust. I'm in the process of installing it.

She's now working on building a concrete redi-mix complex comprised of different kits from Walthers, Heljan and Lfelike along with a little bit of kitbashing. She said the easiest kits on the market to put together are usually those made by Lifelike, Woodland Scenics and Walthers. She said that Atlas was among the most difficult. A lot of times, we'll pick out a building and use it for something entirely different than what it was advertized as. It's basically just a matter of changing the signage. And with her excellent decaling skills, it's never been a problem. 

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jzrouterman said:


> My wife built the New River Mining kit for me, as she's built all of the structures on our layout. We put several different type of coaling kits together to making one giant coaling complex. Her weathering method was basically the spraycan. The emphasis was on a little bit of rust here and there and some coal dust. I'm in the process of installing it.
> 
> She's now working on building a concrete redi-mix complex comprised of different kits from Walthers, Heljan and Lfelike along with a little bit of kitbashing. She said the easiest kits on the market to put together are usually those made by Lifelike, Woodland Scenics and Walthers. She said that Atlas was among the most difficult. A lot of times, we'll pick out a building and use it for something entirely different than what it was advertized as. It's basically just a matter of changing the signage. And with her excellent decaling skills, it's never been a problem.



Something like a giant coaling complex HAS to be weathered with black, huh?
It wouldn't look right clean.

Sounds like YOU don't have any problem building them.:thumbsup:

Does she want to take a vacation in Florida?
All she has to do is a little model painting.:laugh:

Is that OK Jessie?

Wow I see you guys are close to Florida.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ooh, great idea Ed 

Come on Down!!!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

She used a little bit of silver on the roof. A little bit of red/brown primer for the color of rust here and there, and black for the look of coal dust. And of course, it goes without saying that all the colors were flat. She did some of the spray painting before she assembled the kit. Then once it was assembled, she finished her painting with a little spray here and a little spray there. A Florida vacation DOES sound very appealing. Oh... and I'm really not the one that builds them. SHE IS. She loves working in miniature. Her mother (God rest her soul) was the same way.

John


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

jzrouterman said:


> A Florida vacation DOES sound very aapealing.
> 
> John


Sounds like you both need one  Lots of room, near the beach, kayaks, canoes, fishing, boating... All for the price of a paint job lol


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

novice said:


> Sounds like you both need one  Lots of room, near the beach, kayaks, canoes, fishing, boating... All for the price of a paint job lol


Thanks for the invite. I'll pass it on..... LOL!!!:laugh:

John


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

That's a great looking action / service scene ... it oozes action! Well ... except for the guy laying down taking a nap. And the old geezer with the cane on the stairs. And the lady (?) having her lunch on the tracks.

Uhh ... err ... it oozes "lunchtime break" ... yeah, that's it ... "lunchtime break"!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> That's a great looking action / service scene ... it oozes action! Well ... except for the guy laying down taking a nap. And the old geezer with the cane on the stairs. And the lady (?) having her lunch on the tracks.
> 
> ...


The guy is hopping off the platform.
The others are carrying stuff as they are walking across the tracks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Must be Union employees ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Must be Union employees ...



Actually they are all Japanese. (or Chinese?)
They came 100 for $4.99.
I am teaching them the American way.

See/ the one already has a red punk hair do.:laugh:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Must be Union employees ...


My exact thoughts as I was reading the comments, and YOU BEAT ME TO IT!!!! Should'nt say that though, I've got union people that work for me 

Great looking work Ed. Nice find CP


----------

